# My Mv Agusta Pics.



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Been out washing the wife's car today,so dragged the MV out and took some pics,ready for Ebay







Let me know what you think


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)




----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)




----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)




----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I know bugger all about bikes .... but that looks great


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Thanks John


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Don't do it Alex









Not only does look great, I bet it sounds brilliant with open mouth carb's and pre-legislation exhausts









Let us know how you get on, it will be intresting to know.

MIKE..


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Mike,thanks.I really would like it gone.It has sat collecting dust for 3 years.It needs some work doing,and Mot,and to be truthfull I cant be bothered to do it









I may put it on the trades forum,for a trade on a watch


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

That looks really nice Alex, if you lived closer I would swop you for a nice quartz watch.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Very nice bike Alex.









Is that your Ford KA in the background?


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Roy









Stan yes it is,my wife loves it


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I love mine too, it's a little go-cart.









It handles better than my Golf GTI series 2 did.


----------



## mymatemymart (Jan 8, 2005)

Lovely looking bike.

Are you sure you really want to get rid of it?

Mart


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

you forgot to clean the number plate









Alex i wish now I had a licence I used to love this type of bike in my youth (which seems so long ago now!)

Wish I could justify buying it myself, goo luck, pictures are great btw!


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Thanks Paul


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

fantasic bike Alex







before artheritis hit me (like a lump hammer) I`d

owned loads bikes; old British eg BSA M21,AJS 350, Enfield 350,Japs various from

the big four, a Beemer,various outfits including Urals and Dniepers but never had

anything as nice as your MV







excuse me whilest I turn green














I hope you get good price for it









So what watch are you planning to spend the money on







or are you just making

sure you have enough to get the complete set of that pocket watch mag


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Thanks Mac









I have a beemer to a R1100RS.

I would love a Ural combo,may be my next bike


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Great bike the Ural especially the modern ones which are much better made.The other thing is that on a sidecar outfit I found other motorists notice you more I never had anyone pull out or cut me up on any of outfits I rode







If you can get one with areverse gear I think they fit them to the Ural as well as the Dnieper now,very useful and cool,the looks you get when you use it


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Nice bike Alex....too modern, Italian and racy for me...but very nice example.









I used to have a Moto Guzzi V50 Monza (that's the little 500cc V-twin)...









But just oil-burning, oil-leaking British bikes now


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

Keep it, and wait a little longer for the Ventura


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Mac,all the new Ural have a reverse gear









I want a Military gear up version with the chair on the right and 2wd,but it would have to be an older one that preceeds the ruling on chairs have to be fitted on the left.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

AlexR said:


> Mac,all the new Ural have a reverse gear
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alex I have a photocopy of a recent factory catalogue for the Ural entitled;-" BAD GUYS.BAD ROADS. IMZ MOTORCYCLES CAN HANDLE BOTH."

It has photos of various outfits equipped with machine guns and even what appears to be a anti tank rocket launcher







theres even one called the "Peace Keeper" in UN livery


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Mac,yes I have seen it,I have a copy somewhere,and a few others.There is also a video on a site that shows one being used two up in a quarry.Fantastic machine


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Alex I`ve just been reading the catologue Quote;-

The basic armament of the motorcycle is the machine gun of the PK type(7,62mm calibre). The open structure of the motorcycle provides for circular targetting and destroying the enemy man force effectively at the distance from 100 to 2000meters. When equipped with a special stand or turret to mount the grenade launcher of KONKURS or FAGOT 9K113 type,the new motorcycles can be effectively used with anti-tank sections. the target ability of anti-tank rockets launched at ground and low flying aims from the sidecar fender is not less then 90 per cent at the distance from 2000 to 4000meters.

TRAFFIC WARDENS BEWARE!!!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

sorry Alex I posted before I saw you already had the catalogue


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Oh yes,it is one cool bike indeed.I was thinking of asking the factory to have one painted in matt black


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

AlexR said:


> Oh yes,it is one cool bike indeed.I was thinking of asking the factory to have one painted in matt black
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A steath Ural,they`ll never see you coming


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)




----------

